# Drying out wet baseballs ***GDG***



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Little man is gearing up for this years little league season. So... I've got about a dozen baseballs that are pretty water logged due to being left out over the winter and/or playing on wet fields this spring. Any ideas on how to dry out wet baseballs. I know I could put them out in the sun but I was looking to speed up the process. Tried ask.com / google with no help.

Thanks, Danny


----------



## Jerry D Herring (Feb 25, 2009)

you could try the oven at a constant low temp just keep an eye on them.


----------



## skinman (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey..the oven thing works well..keepan eye on them..take a while but works like a charm


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Once they are water logged, they are done.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Once they are water logged, they are done.


There you have it- Lord knows Guthrie is an expert of some reknown on balls- legend has it that he is a former professional catcher of balls.

Go to the experts regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Yep, Gutman is a ex spurt on soggy balls.....


/Paul


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

I would NOT put MY balls in the oven, much less my sons!!

Just jokin around......I think once they are wet they are finished. The core is cork. Once it gets wet, its done for.


----------



## Cresthill (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm no expert on baseballs, but did play fastpitch softball in highschool and college. Once the balls get wet they are only good for batting drills and fielding drills (without throwing.... catch or field then toss the ball aside) The weight will not be the same as a brand new ball and could result in some off throws when a new ball is introduced.... just my thoughts

Wendy
________
Herbal Vaporizers


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

They are done. BUT water logged balls make GREAT "T" station and "soft toss" balls.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you tried the microwave? :snipersmile:


----------



## chocdawg (Sep 8, 2008)

Spent some time with the Savannah Sandgnats awhile back buddy..Minor leagues. Once there waterlogged ,its over.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I tried the oven thing and it just didn't work out. I guess we'll just buy another dozen. Something about giving up on your balls so easily.... I don't know, seems like a major violation of the man rules. Paul / Bubba, a little clarification please.
:shock::shock::shock:

Danny


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

DSO said:


> Paul / Bubba, a little clarification please.
> :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Danny


They can't help you. 

What they've got has been worn out like an old catchers mitt.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Bubba said:


> There you have it- Lord knows Guthrie is an expert of some reknown on balls- legend has it that he is a former professional catcher of balls.
> 
> Go to the experts regards
> 
> Bubba


Oh now I get it spoiled pro athlete, aka TO syndrome.:razz:

Bubba you always bring clarity to me on this forum.


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

This thread has some real potential. Can't wait for more of the old school RTF'ers to amp this thing up. Get after it boys!!!

Good, wholesome entertainment regards, 

Danny


----------

